# drummer in chatlottetown



## derraj (Jul 3, 2008)

hi....
Me and afew friends are trying to start a band. I play lead, one friend plays rythem and sings, and the other plays bass. We have all been playing for at least 2 years. But we cant seem to find a drummer anywhere.
so im looking for a drummer ages 10-14 preforably a guy, who lives in charlottetown,pei. If you fit that description email me at [email protected]
thx
:rockon:


----------

